# Gator.



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have a good source for gator meat??
I enjoy it very much and would like to score some for the summer grilling season.
I was going to do a web search, but thought I would get some input for good purveyors with a good reputation for product quality and delivery to the northern climes.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

My local butcher shop has it, but I've got no idea what their source is. Not many gators running around Maryland after all...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Anyone have a good source for gator meat??
> I enjoy it very much and would like to score some for the summer grilling season.
> I was going to do a web search, but thought I would get some input for good purveyors with a good reputation for product quality and delivery to the northern climes.


There used to be (mid 90's?) a butcher on Lake, just west of Nicollete that carried several different alternative meats - they might be around still?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like one place in Plymouth still does: http://citypages.com/databank/26/1292/article13656.asp

Scroll down to Forster's


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Florida.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

do they ship?


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Cajun Grocer has worked for me. :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Most butchers can order it, some will make you buy a min. amount. I would start there, then see about having it shipped to you!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I will mull over the options and go from there.




Does anyone actually eat Crow?


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

No pete, I do not eat crow (nor have I ever wanted to) but I can attest to the gator being awesome. One of the restaurants on Anna Maria Island in Florida often has it on the menu...and when they do, it is often in my stomach. Give it a try, I think you will really like it...


----------

